# Wheel offset audi A3



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

just bought a audi 07 a3 3.2l sline,
and im getting mixed replys when i inquire about ordering wheels.
so for the record can somone tell me what will work on this car with no issues what so ever.
Thank you
rim sizes ive been looking at are 8"-9.5" width and there in an 18"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Wheel offset audi A3 ([email protected])*

anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Wheel offset audi A3 ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3890603 
Look through here... this will mostly tell what rubs and what wont


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (elevine17)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Wheel offset audi A3 ([email protected])*

We have 18x8 @ ET48+, but have not found anything wider that we can get from our suppliers (18x8.5 should work @ ET50) other than one OZ wheel (Michelangelo)


----------

